# Can I use a reptile light for my birds?



## KeelyPT (May 14, 2017)

I want to purchase some UV lighting for my babies, but the only UV lamps available in my area are for reptiles. Would this be ok for the birds, or does it have to be a specifically avian lamp? I did ask the woman at the pet store and she said it should be fine, so I purchased the lamp but.... In hindsight realized that I would much rather get an opinion from someone with experience with budgies. And advice is appreciated!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Take a look at the information in this link.
Also, be sure you do not use a full-spectrum light for longer than the recommended amount of time per day (approx one hour for budgies!)

Remember, you can always order a light on-line if there are none available in your area. 

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/86742-full-spectrum-lighting.html*


----------



## KeelyPT (May 14, 2017)

Thank you so much for the info!!


----------

